# Removing Horrible Glass Scratches & Pigtail



## gioprivatemove (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello everyone, just want to share.
Just last night, i tried new stuff.

Before:

quiet a scratch, I can feel with my finger nail.


















Can you see it?










These are new pigtail that i've made last weekend, cause i used dirty glass polihing disc, it seems like there's a sharp debris in it. And it made my car window like this. [email protected]#%*#[email protected]!
I can also feel it with my finger nail.










zoom










These are before, just hazy and minor scratch. I believe these car had been to amateur car valeting. I can see they used acid to clean water spots, and because of this acid, the window is very easy to scratch. Water spots on European car window is forbidden to be clean by using acid.
Please buy dedicated product, for your own sake. 



















Tools & Ammo yang dipakai:
1. Rotary DeWalt 849
2. BP 3"
3. Glass polishing disc
4. Cerium Oxide dillute +/- 3:1
5. Aquades
6. MF
7. Chamois





































Polish with Rotary DeWalt 849, speed 1000.
and splatter everywhere. if you try to keep clean, cover your surroungings with newspaper and mask it. Just because i am planning to wash my car after wards, i didn't cover it at all.

Important Points:
1. stay focus.
2. slow hand movement.
3. keep your disc flat.
4. if your glass is a bit warn/hot, better if you moved to another spot, and spray it with sprayer, leave it for a while.
5. be patience, glass polishing would take a while.
6. find comfortable position.
7. know when you have to add water to your disc.
8. Often check your result.
9. make sure your tools/equipment are clean, specially glass polishing disc, MF, dan chamois.

recommendation:
1. use eye protection.
2. use dust mask.

Result:




























difference with glass beside:



















I hope this topic would be useful.

Thank you for viewing.

Best regards,

Gio


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Very nice, i have some cerium oxide in the post. 


How long did this take you? Do you need to use a lot of force or pressure when polishing ?


----------



## gioprivatemove (Nov 5, 2008)

Michael172 said:


> Very nice, i have some cerium oxide in the post.
> 
> How long did this take you? Do you need to use a lot of force or pressure when polishing ?


Thanks Michael172, really appreciate it.
Actually I lost time when working the glass, cause I do it with caution. Do take your time.
I think its about 2 hours.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Not too bad then! I'm impressed with the results!


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

would this be at all possible with a g220?


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Yeah some other guy on here used a Da. Your prolly better off due to heat build up (not that rotarys are that bad anyway)

My **** came in the post today although im still waiting for my felt pads :S


----------



## gioprivatemove (Nov 5, 2008)

Michael172 said:


> Not too bad then! I'm impressed with the results!


Thanks Mate... :wave:
Just inform me when you review your glass work.



Deniance said:


> would this be at all possible with a g220?


just try it first, maybe i can also be done by DA. just remember the heat issue. :thumb:


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

I have Cerium Oxide powder, i also have a sample of some coarse grade Cerium oxide. I am witing for my felt pads however, the ebay trader i got them from is a lazy *******. I think i will try my dads car first as if it goes wrong its not on my car.


----------



## gioprivatemove (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^^

Hahahaha, i hope your dad don't mind. But maybe you could try it on house windows or glass table for practice. I think that''s a good start to try.


----------



## gioprivatemove (Nov 5, 2008)

Michael172 said:


> I have Cerium Oxide powder, i also have a sample of some coarse grade Cerium oxide. I am witing for my felt pads however, the ebay trader i got them from is a lazy *******. I think i will try my dads car first as if it goes wrong its not on my car.


Have you tried it?


----------

